# is it weird to actually like some algae?



## wijnands (28 Oct 2013)

I've got one piece of wood in my tank which is slowly being covered in green algae and, as strange as it sounds, I really like the effect of it.

You can see it in the background here.


DSC_0759 by j_wijnands, on Flickr

Of course I also got some other algae which I'm trying to shake and making slow progress in doing so.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2013)

That is nice algae.

Looks like Cladophora, which is becoming more trendy with many UK scapers.

If it were a black colour... Not so nice, like BBA.


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Oct 2013)

I read somewhere that bba could be green or red not just black. If it is bba it looks much nicer in green. Like George says looks like cladophora . If it only affects the wood I'd leave it but if it started appearing on the plants it would be war
Andy


----------



## wijnands (28 Oct 2013)

Funny enough it only does well on that particular piece of wood and then only on the bits where it's darker colour because of some bark left. Only nuisance algae I got is a dark green spot, you can see it on the leaf below the left fish. Probably due to insufficient Co2 and a less than optimal flow. I'm getting on top of that though, it's hardly there anymore on fresh leafs. My own fault for wanting to run CO2 less I suppose.


----------



## Mick.Dk (28 Oct 2013)

Hold on to it, I'd say. 
It is quite surely a Cladophora-type...............and it's actually not quite so easy to get hold of again, if you're to loose it.
You're right, it really makes a nice, soft appearance.
It can/will spread (relatively nice and slowly) to other pieces of wood introduced to tbe tank, If you should ever want to distribute to others......
Mick.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Oct 2013)

Hi all, 





wijnands said:


> I've got one piece of wood in my tank which is slowly being covered in green algae and, as strange as it sounds, I really like the effect of it. You can see it in the background here.


 Looks lovely, just think of it as the highly useful "periphyton", an invaluable tank resource.

Green algae have similar photo-systems to all the other "Chloroplastida" or "Viridiplanta" <Viridiplantae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia> &<Green plants>, so conditions that favour higher plant growth are likely to be suitable for the green algae as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kev_M (3 Nov 2013)

Bit different to you guys but because I tend to keep mainly African Cichlids, I've come to love the look of algae in a tank.


----------



## RichardJW (4 Nov 2013)

That's quite a lovely effect on the wood - maybe it only grows on the soft bits because it can extract nutrients easily as part of the slow decomposition !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2013)

I have some of this growing on my wood and it looks great. Only issue is it's also growing on some granuals of gravel aswell.


----------



## Likuid300 (5 Nov 2013)

Very nice shot! Impressive growth.


----------

